

A reflection on the cost of change (or why I write software in my free time) - Emanuel_
http://baus.net/costofchange/

======
r0ash
I agree, a side project that satisfy your developerness is a good thing. I see
two obvious reasons myself, you learn new things & in return of your time you
get some good money as well.

But I see a pain in phrase "...it doesn't compete against my day job...", I
dont know why on earth we cant compete with our employer if we are investing
our own time after office hours.

